# Travel Destinations > Central America >  8 Week Itinerary Advice

## Travel4

Hi everyone. I'm planning to travel south america with a friend for 2 months from 16th November until the 16th January 2010 give a day or two. I am 21 so am looking for more of a fun filled holiday but not excluding local culture and heritage. 

I'm flying from South Africa and must land in and return from the same city preferably Buenos Aires or Sao Paolo. I was thinking of going directly to Lima, Peru upon landing and then going to Nazco for the dunes and sandboarding then on to Cuzco to see Machu Picchu for a day. I did Angkor Wat in Cambodia last year and wasnt really captivated so I dont think that the 4 day tour would be for me - or am I wrong for comparing the two. In Cuzco I have heard that there are alot of parties and i would also be interested in doing a White Water Rafting tour for 2 days.

From here I would go to La Paz stopping at Puno on the way. In La Paz I would like to climb Huayna Potosi. I would love to also go to Rurrenbaque to do some sort of Amazon tour. From here go down to Uyuni Salt flats. The next question is how do I link this journey on to the second leg of Buenos Aires? (see below)

The problem with all of the above is that in each case there are 20-30 hour bus rides between every destination and the trip from La Paz to Rurrenbaque and bck would be 40hours total making me feel we should skip the amazon.

Over and above this I want to fit in Buenos Aires, Iguaza Falls, and Rio de Janeiro for new years if possible as well as a beach break maybe to Florianopolis all ending up in either BsAs or Sao Paolo for the end.

My knowledge is limited and any suggestions would be much appreciated. Is this all realistic within 8 weeks without feeling like a slave tourist? Specific details would be the most helpful including travelling time between places, towns and cities that are a must or even mistakes I have made. 


I would prefer not to do more than 1 more internal flight unless highly necessary. My friend believes that the intial part of the journey would not be enjoyable due to excessive travel in order to spend relatively minimal time in each place but then if we exclude this we dont know how to fill the time.

All your help would me much appreciated.

----------


## markkevin123

I am planning a trip to India from mid-May to either early or mid-July. I realize it's about the worst time of year to go, due to the heat and the monsoon, but it's the only time I can go and I don't want to go anywhere else, so I'm going to make the best of it.

I've looked at the climate chart posted here and also read a good bit about climate in my Lonely Planet. Will going to a place where the monsoon has recently started actually be good because the heat will have broken? Or is it as hot as before but with rain as well?

Probable destinations: a southern loop of Mumbai, Diu, Goa, Hampi, Mysore, possibly Fort Cochin, Pudicherry, places in Tamil Nadu. More destinations in the north: Ahmedabad, Udaipur, Mt Abu, Jodhpur, Jaisalmar, Ajmer, Pushkar, Jaipur, then Agra, Orchha, Khajuraho, Varanasi, Bodggaya (?), finally a loop up to Shimla, Chandigarh, and Amritsar.

----------


## jonnymark

After our stay in Florence, we rent a car from the airport and drive to our base in San Quirico. We have four days, including the travel day from Florence. One of the days we have a cooking class in San Gim, so I've alloted an entire day for that. I'm looking for a good itinerary for the other days. We would like to visit Pienza, Montelcino, Montepulciano, Bagno Vignoni, St. Antimo, which all seem close to where we are staying. I really would love to see Cortona, but Orvieto is also calling me..perhaps it's the wine! It doesn't seem as if there's time for both. Is there anything in the Chianti region that we should perhaps see on the drive down? I don't want to exclude Siena, so we will visit there during our Florence stay by bus, as recommended here. I have a Tuscany driving map, however I assume I can get more local maps there. All of your input so far has been wonderful and I look forward to your input on this!!

----------


## hadensmith

Over and above this I want to fit in Buenos Aires, Iguaza Falls, and Rio de Janeiro for new years if possible as well as a beach break maybe to Florianopolis all ending up in either BsAs or Sao Paolo for the end.

----------


## critinamori

Hi everyone. I'm planning to travel south america with a friend for 2 months from 16th November until the 16th January 2010 give a day or two. I am 21 so am looking for more of a fun filled holiday but not excluding local culture and heritage.I'm flying from South Africa and must land in and return from the same city preferably Buenos Aires or Sao Paolo. I was thinking of going directly to Lima, Peru upon landing and then going to Nazco for the dunes and sandboarding then on to Cuzco to see Machu Picchu for a day. I did Angkor Wat in Cambodia last year and wasnt really captivated so I dont think that the 4 day tour would be for me - or am I wrong for comparing the two. In Cuzco I have heard that there are alot of parties and i would also be interested in doing a White Water Rafting tour for 2 days.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Over and above this I want to fit in Buenos Aires, Iguaza Falls, and Rio de Janeiro for new years if possible as well as a beach break maybe to Florianopolis all ending up in either BsAs or Sao Paolo for the end.

----------


## davidsmith36

I need to use 4 weeks going through northern Thailand, laos and cambodia et cetera 4 weeks voyaging around those south about thailand and the islands Furthermore beaches, et cetera down on Malaysia/KL. I recently need to recognize On you feel my timings need aid Practical for the initial and only my trek what's more entryway long you might recommended staying Previously, every put.

----------

